# Radio help



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

I have 2010 routan in just got with the RER system. I'm noticing when I press navigation or menu buttons on the right nothing happens. Am I missing something or is there some trouble shooting?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Nav button should get you into the nav, and menu should get you into the menus. Do all the other buttons work? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

*No*

Unfortunatly they dont seem too. All the buttons on the left seem ok but none of the buttons on the right seem too.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, I think that had unit might be done. If looking in the used market pay attention, they made a high speed bus and a low speed. The Routan is high speed.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the heads up. How do I tell if its high or low? Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

On the underside or to side there is a part number. Just compare that. I also thing the mygig forum may have it listed on what got what. I also think you can get ing from a jeep, dodge, chryco. Meaning it doesn't have to come from a rout. This is all based off my memory, which can be spotty. Lol.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

58kafer said:


> On the underside or to side there is a part number. Just compare that. I also thing the mygig forum may have it listed on what got what. I also think you can get ing from a jeep, dodge, chryco. Meaning it doesn't have to come from a rout. This is all based off my memory, which can be spotty. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


One thing to keep in mind if you don't get from a Routan the buttons will be green back-lighting instead of red.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Good call, forgot they had different color. Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

